# Went to a Vineyard Church - Posts Moved by Request of Original Thread Creator



## shackleton (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to a Vineyard church for awhile here in KC. It was the church of the Kansas City Prophets, (if anyone has ever heard of them), with Mike Bickle and Sam Storms (before he was Reformed). When I talked with this pastor we knew a lot of the same people. _He_ said they are trying to take the good from the Vineyard and leave the bad. They were trying to be a Vineyard church with good theology. They do have a very strong emphasis of charismatic music. 

Once again this may just be this one guy be he did go to their training program for pastor at Mahaney's church. Grudem was a visiting teacher. 

Sovereign Grace - Pastors College


----------



## danmpem (Jul 7, 2008)

shackleton said:


> _He_ said they are trying to take the good from the Vineyard and leave the bad. They were trying to be a Vineyard church with good theology. They do have a very strong emphasis of charismatic music.



I attended a few times one of the two local Vineyard churches when I was in San Luis Obispo. While I disagree with the things that are taught there, I know some very wonderful people who go there. People who had a tremendous impact on my life as a Christian.




shackleton said:


> I went to a Vineyard church for awhile here in KC. It was the church of the Kansas City Prophets, (if anyone has ever heard of them), with Mike Bickle and Sam Storms (before he was Reformed).



Yeah, I've heard of them; though, I had no idea Sam Storms was one of them.


----------

